# [OT] Gentoo a ... ovvero il poll definitivo su dove siete!!!

## xlyz

di fronte al proliferare di poll su chi abita nei posti più improbabili (magnagati anyone?  :Wink: ) mi tocca:

1. cospargermi il capo di cenere e prostrarmi pentito di fronte a shev per avere dato il via a tutto cio'

2. cercare di rimediare con un poll omnicomprensivo

quindi oltre a votare, ricordate di postare la citta', se volete trovare i vostri gentoo-vicini

----------

## xlyz

ehi, se non postate la citta', come si fa a ritrovarsi?   :Cool: 

----------

## Danilo

Ok io sono di Fondi (Latina) .

E lavoro a Roma.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ticino e lasciamo perdere il paese...

----------

## Diggs

Umbria, Terni.   :Razz: 

----------

## alexbr

Treviso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi stavo dimenticando una cosa... grande xlyz  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## PXL

ticino -> luganese

----------

## pelon's

Ticino  -> gambarogno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackfede

Parma città  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thrain

Sardegna -> Provincia di Sassari -> Calangianus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mtto

Bassano del Grappa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Casale Monferrato (AL) [Piemonte]

----------

## zUgLiO

 Ferrara ( La città della bicicletta )

----------

## Centurion610

Lazio -> Provincia di Frosinone -> Cassino x essere precisi

anche se ora sono a Firenze da quasi un'anno.

Byez

Cent

----------

## Sparker

San Martino Buon Albergo (Verona)

----------

## vificunero

Milano - Bergamo

----------

## randomaze

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Sardegna -> Provincia di Sassari -> Calangianus 

 

Forza Paris!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskinone

Torino citta'.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 :Smile:  Magnagati non è un paese ma l'appellativo con cui noi vicentini siamo universalmente noti  :Very Happy:  Alla sua origine c'è una "leggenda" ma ogni leggenda ha un *fondo di verità*  :Razz: 

----------

## motaboy

Emilia Romagna -> Parma.

Bye!

----------

## xlyz

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  Magnagati non è un paese ma l'appellativo con cui noi vicentini siamo universalmente noti  Alla sua origine c'è una "leggenda" ma ogni leggenda ha un *fondo di verità* 

 

non lo devi spiegare a me, col 50% del dna magnagatto pure lui   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

Abito a Torino (dove studio/lavoro) ma sono di Montemesola, delizioso paesino della Murgia Tarantina.

 :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

Milano --> zona isola (acaro zone  :Smile:  )

----------

## b10m

Monzaaaaaa

dai che la lombardia spopola   :Wink: 

----------

## b10m

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  Ferrara ( La città della bicicletta )

 

Ma allora e' vera la storia delle bici! Ho un collega ferrarese che continua ripeterlo ma pensavo fosse una presa x il XXXX

----------

## zUgLiO

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma allora e' vera la storia delle bici! Ho un collega ferrarese che continua ripeterlo ma pensavo fosse una presa x il XXXX

 

Verissimo! Se non ci credi guarda  qui 

----------

## emix

Bè, neanche a dirlo... c'è scritto a sinistra  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

ma a bologna nessuno a parte me??

che poi son di un paesino limitrofo Medicina...

----------

## gaffiere

Provincia Milano, ma tanto provincia... per intederci se fanno Monza provincia ci tocca cambiare   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## morellik

Toscana---+

                 |

                 +------Firenze---+

                                           |

                                           +-----Campi Bisenzio.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Ticino -> Bellinzonese

----------

## cloc3

Ragogna di San Daniele. Vicino a Udine.

----------

## McNaull

Ticino... nel Bellinzonese...

----------

## shev

BG, con incursioni nel Milanese  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

milano periferia con frequenti spostamenti verso monza  :Smile: 

----------

## tocas

Toscana --> Lucca -->  :Cool: 

---

----------

## DuDe

Lazio >Roma

----------

## paman

Io faccio su e giù tra la Toscana e la Puglia. Devo votare due volte?   :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

Mogliano Veneto (TV)

(non fatevi trarre in inganno dalla "location"... e' solo per capirsi sui forum internazionali...   :Cool:   )

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (non fatevi trarre in inganno dalla "location"... e' solo per capirsi sui forum internazionali...    )

 

Insomma lo usi per fare lo sborone con le americane  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Insomma lo usi per fare lo sborone con le americane 

 

Americane, australiane, neo zelandesi... prometto a tutte un giro in gondoleta...   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Americane, australiane, neo zelandesi... prometto a tutte un giro in gondoleta...  

 

Sopratutto neo zelandesi???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Americane, australiane, neo zelandesi... prometto a tutte un giro in gondoleta...   
> 
> Sopratutto neo zelandesi???  

 

Mi sa che se la nostra moderatrice neozelandese vede questa sequenza di post e si accorge della truffa del "veneziano" MyZelF dovrà passare a Mandrake  :Laughing: 

----------

## t0mcat

bedda catania!   :Laughing: 

----------

## iDarbert

Bergamo città (Ex Residente di Milano)

----------

## Peach

Veneto -> Padova  :Cool: 

----------

## Ginko

Roma -> Berna   :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## OKreZ

Universo.ViaLattea.SistemaSolare.Terra.Europa.Italia.Veneto.Padova("Ponte di Brenta")  :Laughing: 

----------

## shanghai

Abito a Roma, ma sono di Napoli

----------

## Truzzone

Veneto > prov di Vicenza   :Cool: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

Torino magica torino pieno di pub per birra spogliarelli e ore notturne internet cafè centri commerciali e vendita articoli di modding   :Smile: 

----------

## Dancy

ebbene SI... ANCH'IO sono di TORINO!!!!  :Shocked:   la città dei gobbi   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bengio

Pensavo di essere l'unico mucchista siciliano e invece ...  :Evil or Very Mad:  be ... sono di Mazara del Vallo (TP) ma vivo in Toscana a Pisa.

----------

## SteelRage

aggiungo con orgoglio il mio voto per dare quell'1% necessario per far salire in testa Friuli e compagnia bella   :Cool: 

----------

## iridium103

treviso   :Laughing: 

----------

## AleNero

Firenze

----------

## iridium103

[OT]

ma come mai siamo cosi pochi in italia che usano gentoo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OT]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> ma come mai siamo cosi pochi in italia che usano gentoo?  
> 
> [/OT]

 

Perche' non esisteva il gechi!!

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma come mai siamo cosi pochi in italia che usano gentoo?  
> 
> 

 

Bhe, non è detto che tutti coloro che utilizzano gentoo in Italia partecipino a questo forum, o decidano di votare. Ce ne saranno sicuramente moltissimi che per vari motivi non lo frequentano o non votano. Questo poll è indicativo per quanto riguarda noi del forum, non ha valenza generale.

[OT]

----------

## paolo

Italy-Marche-AP--> San Benedetto del Tronto (Riviera delle palme)

----------

## julius malchovitch

In un intorno Pistoia, Toscana

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *koma wrote:*   

> Torino magica torino pieno di pub per birra spogliarelli e ore notturne internet cafè centri commerciali e vendita articoli di modding  

 

Torino sembra una città stupenda...[/b]

----------

## matteo*

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> ma come mai siamo cosi pochi in italia che usano gentoo?  
> 
> [/OT]

 

altro che pochi, in facoltà da me l'usano veramente in tanti (secondo me circa un ventina..) , solo che ultimamente passo poco sul forum perchè i (pochi) problemi che ho li risolvo in facoltà..

----------

## iridium103

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> altro che pochi, in facoltà da me l'usano veramente in tanti (secondo me circa un ventina..) , solo che ultimamente passo poco sul forum perchè i (pochi) problemi che ho li risolvo in facoltà..

 

lol, magari conosci anche popposoft?   :Twisted Evil:   eheh 

è parlando con lui che ho fatto la scelta (ottima)  di passare a gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## metnik

Piemonte -> Torino -> x

----------

## nomadsoul

Querceta->Versilia->Lucca->Toscana->It

c'è pure il provider

versilia.toscana.it

----------

## gutter

Io sono della sicilia (Palermo)  :Cool:  .

C'è qualche ragazzo della sicilia   :Wink:  ?

----------

## Samos87

Romagna ->  vicino Cesenatico

----------

## Beelzebubba

Ho votato Emilia Romagna - Toscana (Bologna)

Evvai! Siamo davanti!  :Very Happy: 

Saluti!

----------

## bicci

Lombardia -> Brescia.

Nessuno di Brescia?

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Firenze  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

alla boa dei 100 voti un rapido commento:

conduce emilia-romagna e toscana con 22 voti

segue il triveneto a 17

i colossi lombardia e canton ticino, che una volta primeggiavano, devono accontentarsi di posizioni di meta' classifica 

fanalino di coda (un po' a sorpresa) la triade campania-puglia-basilicata

forza siori venghino!!!

votate siori, votate!!!

----------

## desmo

Bettolino di Mediglia - Milano!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> i colossi lombardia e canton ticino, che una volta primeggiavano, devono accontentarsi di posizioni di meta' classifica 

 

Ti assicuro che potrebbero esserci almeno altri 6 o 7 voti per il ticino  :Very Happy:  , solo non li ho ancora convinti ad iscriversi al forum (ma a passare a gentoo si  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## xlyz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ti assicuro che potrebbero esserci almeno altri 6 o 7 voti per il ticino  , solo non li ho ancora convinti ad iscriversi al forum (ma a passare a gentoo si  ).

 

intanto la lombardia, con un colpo di reni, ha riagguantato la seconda posizione ...   :Razz: 

----------

## blackgenio

Verona -> S.Giovanni Lupatoto

----------

## Sparker

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> Verona -> S.Giovanni Lupatoto

 

Hey, sei dietro l'angolo!

La facolta' di Informatica e' a Borgo Roma

----------

## blackgenio

frequenti li?

io penso di avere qualche annetto più di te allora  :Razz: P

cmq dalla facoltà son 3 minuti di macchina 

 :Wink: )

----------

## HexDEF6

Trento! Per studio/lavoro, in verita' sono di Nago un paesetto vicino al Lago di Garda!

l'unico trentino?????????

Ciao!

----------

## -YoShi-

```

        /  Qui ^^

       /

      /

    _/

<-/

```

1 altro punto a favore della lombardia  :Smile: 

ot()

{

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *MyZelF wrote:*   Americane, australiane, neo zelandesi... prometto a tutte un giro in gondoleta...   
> 
> Sopratutto neo zelandesi???   
> 
> Mi sa che se la nostra moderatrice neozelandese vede questa sequenza di post e si accorge della truffa del "veneziano" MyZelF dovrà passare a Mandrake 

 

Ahhhhhh*.... la nostra bella moderatrice....  :Embarassed: 

(*Da leggersi con sospiro...)

}

P.S. Speriamo che si accorga di questo post (non per MyZelF sia chiaro  :Razz: )

----------

## mtto

Di bello questo 3d ha anche che ora molti hanno aggiunto la propria località in fianco all'avatar...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Cagliari!

----------

## xlyz

gia' finito? siamo solo 114?   :Neutral: 

----------

## Panda

Dalla domenica sera al venerdi' mattino: Catania citta'

Dal venerdi' pomeriggio alla domenica sera: Licodia Eubea (CT)

----------

## Yoghi

Rimini 

ma son nato a Bassano del Grappa(VI) e studio a Bologna  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naspe

Io sono di Genova  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

bumpy bumpy do!   :Shocked: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Io vengo dal ticino->locarnese, ma attualmente lavoro a Losanna (sempre svizzera e'...)

----------

## Federiconet

Lombardia ---> Brianza ---> Barzanò (Lecco)    :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> Querceta->Versilia->Lucca->Toscana->It
> 
> c'è pure il provider
> 
> versilia.toscana.it

 

Quoto, anche io!   :Very Happy:  (beh siamo amici....)

----------

## Ceppus

Anche io arrivo dal ticino (Bellinzonese) anche se lavoro nei Grigioni

----------

## marcowave

Padova - Veneto - Italia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

Io oscillo tra Pisa, Gaeta (LT) e Siena. In pratica sono a Pisa con una distribuzione di probabilita` gaussiana standard   :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## n3m0

La localita' nel mio profilo, e traducete in Italiano, tutto, anche il paese  :Smile: 

----------

## Kralizek

Napoli

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> Anche io arrivo dal ticino (Bellinzonese) anche se lavoro nei Grigioni

 

Buongiorno, ma guarda un po' chi si vede da queste parti.   :Very Happy: 

Benvenuto nel forum.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

>  *Ceppus wrote:*   Anche io arrivo dal ticino (Bellinzonese) anche se lavoro nei Grigioni 
> 
> Buongiorno, ma guarda un po' chi si vede da queste parti.  
> 
> Benvenuto nel forum.

 

Non avevo fatto caso  :Very Happy:  . Io piu' che benvenuto direi era ora!

----------

## opiu

Tra Bergamo e Milano ---> Lombardia

(nel senso da Lunedì a Venerdì Milano, nel week-end Bergamo provincia)

Ciao!

----------

## [m0nt0]

italia->lombardia->como->cantù (la città del mobile)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Io oscillo tra Pisa, Gaeta (LT) e Siena. In pratica sono a Pisa con una distribuzione di probabilita` gaussiana standard  
> 
> ciao

 

A pisa puoi solo oscillare e star storto, come la torre  :Very Happy: 

ok, non ho potuto resistere..

un senese ibridato con un pisano.. che bestia strana e'?   :Wink: 

by un Grossetano DOC   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

AbruzzI, credo sia abbastanza arcaico  :Very Happy: 

Direi di correggerlo in Abruzzo

----------

## Ferdinando

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> by un Grossetano DOC  

 

E te ne vanti???   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> AbruzzI, credo sia abbastanza arcaico 
> 
> Direi di correggerlo in Abruzzo

 

hai pure ragione   :Embarassed: 

pero' l'ultima volta che ho editato un poll, poi e' scomparso

per cui lo lascio com'e'. sono sicuro che mi perdonerai

----------

## RenfildDust

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Dalla domenica sera al venerdi' mattino: Catania citta'
> 
> Dal venerdi' pomeriggio alla domenica sera: Licodia Eubea (CT)

 

(Come Panda sa già) Anch'io abito a Catania almeno 5 giorni a settimana, il resto a Reggio Calabria!

(meno male che il sondaggio le raggruppava insieme [Calabria e Sicilia], altrimenti cosa scrivevo?)  :Wink: 

----------

## pascalbrax

ticino -> luganese

----------

## xlyz

riepilogo a pochi passi dai 150 votanti: 

lombradia e tosco-emilia in testa, seguiti dal triveneto a una lunghezza

folto gruppo centrale comprendente anche il ticino (a quando l'annunciata rimonta, fedeliallalinea?)

campania, puglia e basilicata a far da fanalino di coda (possibile solo 4 gentini da quelle regioni?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )

----------

## tomasino

Emilia Romagna rulez!

Buon pinguino da Imola (BO).

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   by un Grossetano DOC   
> 
> E te ne vanti???  
> 
> 

 

Sicuramente   :Cool: 

(poi in confronto a un pisano..)

----------

## solka

Torino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

Io sono della provincia di Milano,per la precisione Cesano Maderno nella provincia NORD OVEST..

studio Informatica in Bicocca..se qualcuno è lì me lo faccia sapere che ci troviamo..

...

Federiconet,quando ho visto il tuo avatar e che eri di Bergamo (non avevo letto il nick) avevo già le chiavi della macchina in mano............poi ho realizzato che non eri tu nella foto....    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Pecccato..  :Cool: 

CiauZZzzzZzzzzz........

----------

## MoEbIuZ

Firenze

... e col mio voto porto a 33 contro 32 la lotta per la zona più ricca di gentooisti!

----------

## X-Drum

studio e vivo a Ferrara (studio con Zuglio!!!) ma sono siciliano Provincia di Ragusa!

----------

## llongi

Ticino --> Luganese

PS: Ciao a tutti!

----------

## Pizzak

Pozza di Fassa -> Trento

felicissimo di non essere l' unico trentino  :Laughing: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Pizzak wrote:*   

> Pozza di Fassa -> Trento
> 
> felicissimo di non essere l' unico trentino 

 

Mitico!

Quando ci becchiamo?!?!?!

Ciao!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skunk

sono di forno di zoldo (bl), ma vivo in spagna da 2 anni e 1/2...

----------

## 4440

Milano provincia   :Wink: 

----------

## abaddon83

 *Shev wrote:*   

> BG, con incursioni nel Milanese 

 

fiko ho uno Shev a portata di mano  :Razz:  sono di bergamo città pure io   :Laughing: 

----------

## blacksword

Varese(5 minuti a piedi dal centro)

----------

## 4440

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> 
> 
> studio Informatica in Bicocca..

 

idem, 2°anno  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> fiko ho uno Shev a portata di mano  sono di bergamo città pure io  

 

 :Mr. Green: 

Tra l'altro siamo in buona compagnia, se non ricordo male ci stanno anche altri bergamaschi, tipo micron (sicuro) e iDabert (un po' meno sicuro  :Razz: )

----------

## nolith

Firenze -> Campi Bisenzio

----------

## xlyz

venghino siori venghino

c'è ancora posto nel grande poll del 'dove siete'   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Detronizator

Via Lattea->Sistema Solare->Terzo Anello Solare Interno->Terra->Europa->Italia->Campania->Napoli->Brusciano  :Cool: 

----------

## lopio

Liguria -> provincia di Savona 

ciaooooooooo

----------

## xlyz

gia' finito? solo 167?

----------

## RockSteady

mestre   :Smile: 

----------

## Xet

Torino  :Smile: 

(niu iuser  :Razz:  )

----------

## AlterX

Campania - Benevento

Ciaooo   :Cool: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Ne approfitto per ricordarvi di registrarvi sul sito:

http://counter.li.org

Loggatevi inoltre almeno una volta ogni due anni per essere considerati utenti attivi.

--

MonsterMord

Country Managers for Italy

----------

## speziale.ettore

Lombardia->Vercana(COMO), ma distaccato per studio a Milano

----------

## ares

Piemonte -> Cuneo -> Savigliano    :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

bumpy bumpy do!

vediamo se riusciamo ad arrivare a 200 risposte   :Cool: 

----------

## egolf

Ticino 

(a parte che uso gentoo sul portatile quindi anche Zurigo e preso Losanna)  :Razz: 

(non è cosi piccola la svizzera)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Italia---->Firenze---->Rifredi

----------

## kandalf

Roma -> Rocca di Papa

vicino Frascati ai castelli romani

----------

## diego_82

Ehi ma solo io sono delle Puglie??

Eddai ma non esiste nessun altro gentooista in Lecce?

----------

## n3mo

Umbria, Spello

----------

## flyinspirit001

lombardia -> milano   nord rulez   :Laughing: 

----------

## Menkalinan

Trieste@Friuli - VENEZIA GIULIA

Son sicuro di non essere il solo qui, il master del mio CdL (lcars) ha fatto proseliti...

----------

## TuTToWeB

Catania (ancora nn uso gentoo ma intento installarla)

----------

## xlyz

dai, ancora un piccolo sforzo e siamo a 200   :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

bumpy bu

----------

## Dhaki

Ticino -> Luganese -> Cagiallo!!

----------

## redview

come potete leggere, cinisello balsamo, ovvero il capoluogo della regione lombardia..  :Cool:  ..spero lo conosciate tutti..perlomeno ci sono 3 persone (me compresa) che usano linux e 1 pc con su gentoo funzionante (il mio..) e 1 pc con su una potenziale gentoo a metà installazione..  :Confused: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> Roma -> Rocca di Papa
> 
> vicino Frascati ai castelli romani

 

c'hai mica du porchette?

----------

## Sbriglie

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Monzaaaaaa
> 
> dai che la lombardia spopola  

 

Anchio sono di Monza

----------

## xlyz

200!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

classifica: 

lombardia                                      21%

emilia romagna e toscana             19%

veneto, friuli, trentino alto-adige   15%

maglia nera:

campania, puglia, basilicata            3%

(cosi' pochi???)

gli altri in mezzo

----------

## n3m0

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> campania, puglia, basilicata            3%
> 
> (cosi' pochi???)

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sbx

```
$ locate genova

/europe/italy/liguria/genova

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> Torino magica torino pieno di pub per birra spogliarelli e ore notturne internet cafè centri commerciali e vendita articoli di modding  

 

e aggiungerei una bellissima scuola. la nostra.......(nà vera me**a)

Cmq Torino domina...

----------

## randomaze

I tizi di gentoo.de hanno messo su una mappa che comprende anche una piccola porzione di Italia.

Per registrarsi occorre conoscere le proprie coordinate geografiche e andare su: http://www.gentoo.de/userkarte/

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> I tizi di gentoo.de hanno messo su una mappa che comprende anche una piccola porzione di Italia.

 

Si, ma la porzione del nostro paese e veramente piccola! Non potremo fare anche noi una cosa del genere, magari su Gechi.it?  :Wink: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per registrarsi occorre conoscere le proprie coordinate geografiche e andare su: http://www.gentoo.de/userkarte/

 

Carino, ma qualcuno sa come convertire le coordinate che trovo sulla cartina in metri (es 725000/121000) con le coordinate in ore minuti che vogliono sul sito?   :Question: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Ma che figata!! Peccato che Ferrara non ci stia nella cartina   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Carino, ma qualcuno sa come convertire le coordinate che trovo sulla cartina in metri (es 725000/121000) con le coordinate in ore minuti che vogliono sul sito?  

 

Le "coordinate in ore" dovrebbero essere Latitudine e Longitudine  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Non potremo fare anche noi una cosa del genere, magari su Gechi.it? 

 

Se non sbaglio già in passato avevamo accennato ad una cosa simile per il sito gechi.it, vedremo di riprendere il discorso appena possibile  :Smile: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le "coordinate in ore" dovrebbero essere Latitudine e Longitudine 

 

Sarà, sono un completo ignorante in materia   :Embarassed: 

e quindi come faccio per trovare Latitudine e longitudine   :Cool:   dai dati che ho io   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se non sbaglio già in passato avevamo accennato ad una cosa simile per il sito gechi.it, vedremo di riprendere il discorso appena possibile 

 

Questo pero' non deve riguardare solo i gechi ma anche chi non ne fa parte

----------

## Ceppus

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarà, sono un completo ignorante in materia  
> 
> e quindi come faccio per trovare Latitudine e longitudine    dai dati che ho io  

 

Posso dirti che le mie coordinate sono :

```
LATITUDINE 46° 19' 24'' LONGITUDINE 10° 03' 909''
```

quindi una é più o meno simile alla tua (latitudine), mentre per l'altra diminuisci un po' i gradi...

P.S: Appena inserisci le coordinate ti fa vedere dove sei e poi puoi confermare, potresti andare a tentativi...  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Le "coordinate in ore" dovrebbero essere Latitudine e Longitudine  
> 
> Sarà, sono un completo ignorante in materia  
> ...

 

si, sono la latitudine e la longitudine, mi ricordo che una volta sul sito della Michelin, quando facevi un percorso, ti restituiva anche le cordinate del punto di partenza e di quello di arrivo!

Adesso non ho idea se sia ancora disponibile questo servizio....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo pero' non deve riguardare solo i gechi ma anche chi non ne fa parte

 

Beh se c'é la disponibilità dei gestori si potrebbe fare una cosa congiunta con   gli altri siti del network italiano

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Adesso non ho idea se sia ancora disponibile questo servizio.... 

 

Io ho trovato le mie sulla wikipedia

----------

## zUgLiO

basta cercare su google Coordinate geografiche e sei a cavallo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco86

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> basta cercare su google Coordinate geografiche e sei a cavallo 

 

hai ragione  questa è la tabella riassuntiva delle città

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *abaddon83 wrote:*   fiko ho uno Shev a portata di mano  sono di bergamo città pure io   
> 
> Tra l'altro siamo in buona compagnia, se non ricordo male ci stanno anche altri bergamaschi, tipo micron (sicuro) e iDabert (un po' meno sicuro )

 

aggiungete pure me alla lista di bergamaschi  :Wink: 

come residenza sono di Bergamo, ma come incursioni spazio tra Lecco/Brescia/Milano/Verona

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Questo pero' non deve riguardare solo i gechi ma anche chi non ne fa parte 
> 
> Beh se c'é la disponibilità dei gestori si potrebbe fare una cosa congiunta con   gli altri siti del network italiano

 

Per me si può fare. Ho appena mandato una mail ai gestori del network tedesco x sapere se il loro prog è open source. Vi tengo informati.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   basta cercare su google Coordinate geografiche e sei a cavallo  
> 
> hai ragione  questa è la tabella riassuntiva delle città

 

Ma io sto in Svizzera   :Sad:   comunque ho trovato qui http://www.astro.com/atlas/horoscope

grazie.

@fedeliallalinea, no, non dirmi di mettere il tag risolto al titolo, perchè non centra niente e il thread non è mio! 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Questo pero' non deve riguardare solo i gechi ma anche chi non ne fa parte 
> 
> Beh se c'é la disponibilità dei gestori si potrebbe fare una cosa congiunta con   gli altri siti del network italiano

 

Vi quoto entrambi perchè sono ovviamente d'accordo, parlavo di sito del gechi come "collocazione", poi è ovvio che sarà dedicato a tutta la comunità gentoo italo svizzera. Se poi si collabora con i vari siti gentoo tanto meglio, più siamo meglio è.

Restiamo in attesa di info dal buon Ibanex e dagli amici tedeschi  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> parlavo di sito del gechi come "collocazione"

 

In realtà io pensavo proprio a una collocazione diversa per sottolineare che non é rivolto agli associati ma a tutti gli utenti in lingua italiana di gentoo.

Fermo restando che l'obiettivo dei Gechi é quello di avere più crocette possibile  :Razz: 

----------

## Wise

Padova

----------

## Raffo

Roma-->Anzio

----------

## xlyz

direi che e' ora di un bumpettino   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zioponics

Grazie al bump   :Laughing:   mi accodo...

Svizzera -> Ginevra

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Roma-->Anzio

 

anacaponzio so' de roma e nun de anzio!

----------

## dmorab

Gassino Torinese, chiaramente provincia di Torino

----------

## luna80

ticino anche io!!!

SIAMO POCHI MA CI SIAMO... eheheh

----------

## mouser

Milano città OLE!   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Milano in testa alla classifica......

speriamo bene!

Ciriciao a tutti

mouser

----------

## ottoto

Basilicata->Potenza ma spesso sono a  Roma per studio (o meglio per rilassarmi    :Very Happy:  )

----------

## akiross

Sono di legnano (Milano), ma abito davanti al mio computer

Occasionalmente trasloco in bagno o davanti a del cibo

EDIT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Via Lattea->Sistema Solare->Terzo Anello Solare Interno->Terra->
> 
> 

 

A parte che hai dimenticato Universo conosciuto-> prima di tutto...

e comunque... e' superfluo dire Terzo Anello Solare, visto che di terra ce ne solo una  :Very Happy: 

Ma non vieni dalla luna, che il cielo ci attraversa e non trovi inopportuna la paura per una cultura diversa?

Comunque, inutile tentare... italiani e non, non ci sono cazzi: la lombardia e' troppo densa... vi strabattiamo in fatto di numeri  :Very Happy: [/quote]

----------

## akiross

Mi spiegate come mai qui ci sono addirittura 50 (diconsi cin-quan-ta) persone di milano, e ai gentoo pub siamo in 4 gatti, considerando anche i Romani in viaggio? (riferendomi al mio 2° gentoo pub)

Male male! Ci vuole piu' spirito! Al prossimo gentoo pub dobbiamo riempire il Bar '900  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz![/b]

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi spiegate come mai qui ci sono addirittura 50 (diconsi cin-quan-ta) persone di milano

 

Ciccio, ci sono 50 lombardi. Lombardia non è un sinonimo di Milano...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## babalinux

Nato e cresciuto in Umbria, Perugia.

Attualmente lavoro in Emilia Romagna, Ferrara.

----------

## akiross

Ah giaaa lombardia  :Very Happy: 

jaja te ghe rasun

Bhe, pero' la maggior parte saranno nell'interland milanese o in provincia di milano, stando al caso e' la probabilita' piu' alta. Non e' comunque possibile che ai Gentoo Pub siamo cosi' pochi  :Razz: 

----------

## gufodotto

sardo... ma in trasferta inglese... ancora per poco spero...  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Male male! Ci vuole piu' spirito! Al prossimo gentoo pub dobbiamo riempire il Bar '900  
> 
> 

 

Bhe, io ci sarò e spero di conoscere più gechi possibile.

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Bologna

----------

## Raffo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   Roma-->Anzio 
> 
> anacaponzio so' de roma e nun de anzio!

 

ahahahahahha  :Laughing: 

----------

## grentis

Provincia di Monza (quando diventerà provincia)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## toniocartonio

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Roma-->Anzio

 

hahaha... allora facciamo 2 portodanzesi...   :Very Happy: 

Anche se io alla fine sono 2 anni che vivo a Malmö in Svezia... conto come gentooista italiano piú settentrionale, o c´é qualcuno a Capo Nord?   :Cool: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Attualmente lavoro in Emilia Romagna, Ferrara.

 

Evvai siamo in 3 a Ferrara  :Smile: 

----------

## cariafraweb

Milano  :Cool: 

----------

## lan

Verona -----> Vigasio

----------

## Fabi3tto

Seveso city.. provincia di Milano...vedo siamo parecchi della provincia di Milano o della prossima provincia di Monza...  :Cool: 

 :Idea:  Perchè non organizzare un Gentoo-party ? Così la gente è più stimolata a venire..   :Razz: 

Bump! 

Bye!

----------

## berus

Casa: Torre Pellice (TO)

Lavoro: Beinasco mooolto più vicino a Torino..

----------

## Disabled

Carpi (MO)

----------

## -Crash-

La lombardia e' in testa!!non ci supererete!

----------

## lxnay

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Trento! Per studio/lavoro, in verita' sono di Nago un paesetto vicino al Lago di Garda!
> 
> l'unico trentino?????????
> 
> Ciao!

 

Arco (TN)

W Gentoo Linux

ho finito la scuola a rovereto quest'anno...

----------

## Guglie

Ticino --> Mendrisiotto 

.. non siamo poi così pochi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

Nel centro del triangolo della panza  :Shocked:   [QuiSeMagna-IlRagioniere-Betto&Mary] a cavallo tra il Pigneto e Torpignattara ... naturalmente nella Capitale   :Razz: 

----------

## ilithiiri

*cough* io son in Scozia  :Wink: 

Tra Greenock (lavoro) e Gourock (casa) ;')

Nessuno da queste parti?  :Razz: 

-marco-

----------

## Pacy

Io sto a Sangano, provincia (moooooooooolto provincia) di Torino...

LHG, Gianluca

----------

## xlyz

>> SDENG <<

la campana dice che abbiamo toccato le 250 adesioni!!!

lombardia sempre in testa

campania - puglia sempre in coda 

ticino e co. sempre nel gruppone (forza Fede!!!   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## fctk

ceriano laghetto (provincia di milano)

----------

## mouser

Forza Lombardia....

Sempre più avanti   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ticino e co. sempre nel gruppone (forza Fede!!!    )

 

Ce la sto mettendo tutta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Io studio e vivo a Parma ... se c'è qualcun'altro ci si mette daccordo per incontrarsi dai ! Magari al Campus ... fatemi sapere ciao Luca

----------

## Trevoke

Io abito negli stati uniti. C'ho studiato. Ci lavoro.

C'e qualcuno che vuole prendere l'aereo?  :Smile: 

----------

## Voodoo_Child

Veneto -> Venezia -> Lido di Jesolo -> spiaggia -> 3° ombrellone a dx   :Cool: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Io abito negli stati uniti. C'ho studiato. Ci lavoro.
> 
> C'e qualcuno che vuole prendere l'aereo? 

 

Se si trova lavoro si   :Smile: 

Qui non si riesce a cambiare manco pregando in aramaico antico  :Wink: 

----------

## leonida

Milano, Milano... ma alcune volte me ne vergogno  :Smile: 

----------

## Centurione

Marche - Porto San Giorgio   :Cool: 

----------

## oRDeX

Puglia, Brindisi   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Campobasso...

Se qualcuno dice che sto in Basilicata lo sparo! (scusate, ma mi e' capitato TROPPE volte...)

Apart from this...

Ma e' possibile che sono l'unico molisano qua? Mi sento solo...

C'e' nesciuuuno????

Bah...

Matane! (E' giapponese, significa: Ci vediamo!)

   Shogun

----------

## xlyz

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Campobasso...
> 
> Se qualcuno dice che sto in Basilicata lo sparo! (scusate, ma mi e' capitato TROPPE volte...)

 

tranquillo, l'abbiamo capito che sta in Lucania    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Io abito negli stati uniti. C'ho studiato. Ci lavoro.
> 
> C'e qualcuno che vuole prendere l'aereo? 

 

peccato che la carta verde non la diano proprio come i coriandoli.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   Campobasso...
> 
> Se qualcuno dice che sto in Basilicata lo sparo! (scusate, ma mi e' capitato TROPPE volte...) 
> 
> tranquillo, l'abbiamo capito che sta in Lucania      

 

xlyz, ti avevo avvertito...

BANG BANG BANG!

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Very Happy: 

Ricordate, nessuno ha visto niente!

Shogun

----------

## Gyrus

Sono di Terranuova Bracciolini 

in provincia di Arezzo.

Più o meno alla stessa distanza tra Firenze ed Arezzo.

----------

## BlackJesus

Cervia (RA) - Emilia Romagna

Ciaoo!

----------

## buildup

Volpiano, Torino

----------

## Onip

Emilia Romagna -> Parma

----------

## dkmorb

Puglia->Lecce->Castro Marina

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

forza che voglio arrivare a 300   :Cool: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Io Lombardia -> Brescia -> Roccafranca ... spesso anche Crema.

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

milano milano e non conosco nessuna paola

----------

## N0ise

Pisa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## croot

Toscana --> Massa

----------

## bobMalone

Io studio e lavoro a torino   :Crying or Very sad: 

ma sono di Dorgali sardegna   :Laughing: 

Ciao a tutti

----------

## ikki

Lombardia++;

Varese++;

Un saluto LuCa

----------

## turborocket

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Ok io sono di Fondi (Latina) .
> 
> E lavoro a Roma.

 

wawawa ma guarda questo!!! anche io sono di Fondi!!!(però studio a Pisa) dimmi un pò ma chi sei???

----------

## xlyz

bumpete!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

io sono di Brindisi...direi molto ma molto giù....Ma da l'anno prox mi inserisco fra gli studenti piemontesi   :Wink:   Torino aspetta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Cividate Camuno, Valle Camonica, (BS)

[però di origine sono pugliese, Lucera (FG)] 

Fugg da Fogg! (i pugliesi capiranno   :Cool:   )

----------

## Nemesix2001

Milano ----> zona Loreto

----------

## comio

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fugg da Fogg! (i pugliesi capiranno    )

 

non per fugg ma p...

----------

## comio

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io sono di Brindisi...direi molto ma molto giù....Ma da l'anno prox mi inserisco fra gli studenti piemontesi    Torino aspetta 

 

politecnico?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

veneto ... treviso

----------

## lavish

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> veneto ... treviso

 

Eheheh.... con un nick cosi' solo veneto potevi essere  :Razz: 

Cmq io vengo da Venice Island   :Razz: 

----------

## rota

so de roma .....acilia ....

----------

## eolus

Como Lombardia  :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

per Comio,

si politecnico, Ingegneria Informatica

----------

## stefanonafets

./Italy/Lombardia/Milano/Pieve Emanuele

Milano, amara e sporca milano...

Ma come fai ad odiarla??

Cmq, nessuno della provincia SUD di milano???

----------

## xlyz

e abbiamo superato anche il muro dei

300!!

piccoli gentoo crescono   :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e abbiamo superato anche il muro dei
> 
> 300!!
> 
> piccoli gentoo crescono  

 

Davvero una bella comunità.   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> e abbiamo superato anche il muro dei
> 
> 300!!
> 
> 

 

...intanto io ho preso nota di quei 56 ToscoEmiliani che, se non presenti a Prato al GDay verranno depennati dall'elenco  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...intanto io ho preso nota di quei 56 ToscoEmiliani che, se non presenti a Prato al GDay verranno depennati dall'elenco 

 

Solo cosi' poco sei troppo clemente

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   ...intanto io ho preso nota di quei 56 ToscoEmiliani che, se non presenti a Prato al GDay verranno depennati dall'elenco  
> 
> Solo cosi' poco sei troppo clemente

 

Beh le punizioni corporali non le ho citate per non andare OT in questo thread  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xlyz

beh, a questo punto punterei ai 500   :Cool: 

poi magari un giorno ... chissa' ... 1k?

----------

## molesto

cavolo solo il 4% dal lazio ....

----------

## bigliasfera

Oristano,Sardegna; da 4 anni ormai a bologna....

----------

## V0r[T3X]

Roma  :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

torre boldone - bergamo

----------

## iro

Speravo di fare un primo post meno frivolo.  :Very Happy: 

Comunque: provincia di Modena.

Ciao.

----------

## dboogieman

Figlio della Terra con localizzazione in:

Milano Sud ------>Melegnano(MI)

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## s1m0

Valle d'Aosta

ciao

simo

----------

## FMulder

Sardegna ------> CAGLIARI !!

Byez

----------

## xlyz

> bump <

----------

## jikko

pioltello -->milano

----------

## celine

studio ed abito a Firenze, ma sono di Arezzo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## swit

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Toscana --> Lucca --> 
> 
> ---

 

concittadino  :Very Happy: 

un saluto anche a "= DvD =" e "nomadsoul"

 :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

Toscana --> Pisa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mserri

Sardegna->Cagliari (origine)

Emilia Romagna->Reggio Emilia (vita/lavoro)

Emilia Romagna->Modena (studio)  :Very Happy: 

M.

----------

## Sephirot

vivo a Milano

ma sono calabrese/svizzero grigione/vodese

 :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

Umbria --> Perugia

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Nato a New York

Vivo ad Aprilia (LT)

Lavoro a Roma.

----------

## AlterX

Campania.......Benevento  :Cool: 

----------

## codarin

Casa Mia. Remanzacco. Provincia di Udine. Friuli Venezia Giulia. Italia. Terra. 

ciauz

----------

## xlyz

forza che ne mancan 2 ai 350!!!

----------

## mao83

Provincia di Sondrio, Lombardia, lascio perdere il paesino-ino-ino  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Ancora -2, avevo già votato...

Mao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bonebag

Olbia (Sardegna)  :Cool: 

ma vivo e lavoro a Cagliari

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ticino => Bellinzonese =>Giubiasco

----------

## Apetrini

Vivo in un paesino vicino a montebelluna(prov di Treviso), ma studio a Padova.

----------

## funkoolow

reggeteve forte, ANGUILLARA SABAZIA.

----------

## .:chrome:.

Brescia -> Ghedi

----------

## btbbass

Asti !! La terra del vino!!

----------

## neryo

Ferrara, più precisamente a Bondeno "Al paes dal capirissim!!"  :Laughing: 

----------

## superfayan

Castelcucco Provincia di Treviso (praticamente quasi sotto il famoso MONTEGRAPPA)

Studio a Trento (+ precisamente POVO... )

ps . . se passate per l'uni di informatica e trovate un tipo che va avanti e indietro con il portatile acceso in mano sono io che emergo... grazie anche alla rete wireles  :Cool: 

----------

## neryo

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps . . se passate per l'uni di informatica e trovate un tipo che va avanti e indietro con il portatile acceso in mano sono io che emergo... grazie anche alla rete wireles 

 

 :Laughing:  6 impazzito!  :Wink: 

----------

## comisat

brescia

----------

## CarloJekko

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Torino citta'.

 

Ma è esiste un'altra Torino? Forse sono proprio ignirante

P.S. Napoli

----------

## n3m0

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> P.S. Napoli

 

Ua' un altro napoletano. Un miracolo praticamente.  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Ne conosco altri gentooniani.. ma sono timidi... sono così  :Embarassed: 

mentre noi siamo così  :Cool: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Imola!!!!!!!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## dappiu

Città di Castello (PG)

Dove è nata Monica Bellucci  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dun

Venezia  :Smile: 

----------

## rakim

Lecce...SALENTOOO!

----------

## xlyz

... vediamo a che punto siamo arrivati ...

----------

## old_al

Ticino (Stabio)

----------

## fedelissimo

Genova.............BLUCERCHIATA  :Cool: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Paestum, provincia di Salerno quindi non sono Napoletano ( Lo tengo a precisare  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   )

----------

## Gaspyd

Puglia   :Arrow:    Brindisi

----------

## shogun_panda

Voi vi rendete conto che sono l'unico molisano della comunita'?

Ditemi che c'e' qualcun'altro! VI PREGO!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Spulciando le liste utenti, ho trovato: bubble27 e diaspron...

DOVE SIETE? FATEMI SENTIRE MENO SOLO... :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## heXen

ci sono io molisano... anche se spero ancora per poco  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

Terribilmente in spola: Imperia  :Arrow:  Genova && Genova  :Arrow:  Imperia  :Embarassed: 

----------

## oRDeX

@Gaspyd, siamo nello stesso buchino allora   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## RexRocker

Veneto -> Treviso -> conegliano  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

Calabria -> Cosenza -> Centro città -> Ufficio al 4° piano -> Seconda stanza dopo il corridoio -> terza postazione -> PC -> Tastiera

----------

## pava_rulez

Bulagna

----------

## ricci

Emilia Romagna -> Ferrara (provincia)

Ciau

----------

## elBivio

centro della Romagna dove splende sempre il sole e le ragazze sono bellissime!  :Laughing: 

saluti

elBivio

----------

## Fyrad

Ciao a tutti, io vengo da Bergamo (Lombardia)  :Wink: 

----------

## logan.x

Ciao io sono di Milano, zona Parco Nord

Studio Informatica in Statale (Via Comelico), c'è qualcun altro?

@ akiross : dov'e' il Bar '900 ?

Se mi fate sapere quando sara' il prossimo incontro, se riesco mi farebbe piacere venire.

----------

## mikfaina

Firenze

----------

## hardskinone

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *hardskinone wrote:*   Torino citta'. 
> 
> Ma è esiste un'altra Torino? Forse sono proprio ignirante
> 
> P.S. Napoli

 

È l´abitudine.  Quando dico solo "Torino" la domanda successiva è "città o cintura?"  :Smile: 

----------

## evil_getta

Italia->Liguria->Genova->Recco.ci_abito==true

----------

## dorian-gray84

Romagan --> Ravenna

----------

## Fat Bastard

New York.

----------

## NuKe-

salve! io sono di Pescara (Abruzzo)

----------

## xlyz

evvai che abbiamo rotto anche il muro dei 400!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Roma

----------

## Giepi

Sicilia -> Provincia Di Trapani -> La Famosissima Alcamo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 5p4wN

Tufo di Carsoli provincia L'aquila  :Shocked: 

studio a roma  :Cool: 

ho votato lazio(sto più a roma che a tufo)

----------

## Little Cash

Sono di Cosenza, In Calabria  :Smile: 

----------

## furlan

Bologna, Emilia Romagna

----------

## xchris

riprendo questo thread

istruzioni:

http://www.maporama.it -> rilevate coordinate esatte (prendete quelle in decimale)

e le mettete qui:

http://maps.google.com

una volta sistemata la mappa create link esatto con pulsante in altro a destra. /(link to this page)

ed ecco dove sono....puah

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=45.48822+,+9.186&spn=0.006641,0.010332&t=k&hl=en

ciao

----------

## earcar

Ci sono anch'io  :Very Happy: 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=39.825+,+16.214&spn=0.005558,0.009162&t=k&hl=en

----------

## funkoolow

OMG che cosa malata, cmq eccheme:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=42.07555+,+12.2884&ll=42.076049,12.288380&spn=0.004989,0.007918&t=k&hl=en

----------

## Thunderbolt

Vicenza --> Bassano del Grappa --> Rosà --> San Pietro  :Razz: 

----------

## wolf3d

Como, Lombardia

----------

## Maxxer

Moggio, Lecco, Lombardia

----------

## Ercole

dal mare alla montagna... io vivo in ROMAGNA!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

così i mod lo vedono e lo spostano dove deve stare  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Io sono della Sicilia -> Agrigento

----------

## gutter

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> così i mod lo vedono e lo spostano dove deve stare 

 

Fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## xlyz

forza neogentooisti: votate che arriviamo a 500!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Oops, non mi ero accorto di questo sondaggio prima  :Very Happy: 

Veneto -> Padova

----------

## Onip

Doppio poll, doppio lavoro...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-421428.html

----------

## xlyz

questo è quello originale. gli altri solo imitazioni   :Razz: 

----------

## skypjack

A distanza di due anni, aggiungo un voto importante per la Toscana, per Firenze...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mack1

Eccomi:

Chiavenna >> Sondrio >> Lombardia

Ps:siamo in due in provincia di Sondrio con mao83?!?!  :Shocked: 

Ciao

----------

## GiRa

Veneto, Verona.

Ma frequento BS durante la settimana.

----------

## misterwine

Veneto, provincia di Venezia, per la precisione Zelarino city   :Wink: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Avevo già votato ma non avevo indicato da dove, ma d'altronde si vede anche dal profilo: Romano di Lombardia (BG) -> Lombardia  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## riverdragon

Io sono concittadino di GiRa, e kingrebound è dei nostri.

----------

## noice

io sono di Ischia (napoli) come si evince dal profilo  :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

Veneto -> Provincia di Padova -> (non ridete  :Rolling Eyes:  ) Silvelle di Trebaseleghe

Per chi ama la geografia: mappa su Google Maps  :Razz: 

----------

## crisandbea

Campania--> Provincia di Salerno --> Bosco   :Cool:   .

GoogleMaps

IndicazioneMigliore

è un mini paesino   :Cool: 

ciauz

----------

## gioi

Si sentttte ckke sono di TTTorinooo? è l'accento ka mi fotte!

Vengo da 

Calabria -> Provincia di Catanzaro -> Soverato

ma vivo a 

Piemonte-> Provincia di Torino -> Città più grande della Calabria -> Torino

da ormai 10 anni!

----------

## lucapost

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Campania--> Provincia di Salerno --> Bosco    .
> 
> GoogleMaps
> 
> IndicazioneMigliore
> ...

 

Se vogliamo ricominciare la gara a chi c'e' l'ha piu' piccolo...

Date un'occhiata qua.

----------

## gutter

Avevamo creato una mappa su frappr.

P.S.:Peccato che adesso sia richiesto flash 8 o superiore   :Confused: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Avevamo creato una mappa su frappr.
> 
> P.S.:Peccato che adesso sia richiesto flash 8 o superiore  

 

Campania --> Salerno --> Paestum  :Wink: 

----------

## jordan83

Io sono originario di:

Veneto > Padova > Campo San Martino (neanche il mio paesino scoppia di gente..  :Smile:  )

ora però vivo da un po' a Copenhagen, in Danimarca.

----------

## macca75

Ferrara > Argenta > Consandolo............per la precisione........

Ciao

----------

## skypjack

Anche io non scherzo:

Firenze -> Greve in Chianti -> Panzano in Chianti

Chi mi batte?

----------

## specialk74

Io sono di Torino e lavoro a Rivoli.

Bye.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biro

Umbria

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Avevamo creato una mappa su frappr.
> 
> P.S.:Peccato che adesso sia richiesto flash 8 o superiore  

 

Mio dio che schifo che fa ora frappr   :Shocked: 

Ho impiegato 10 minuti buoni per capire se c'ero o no   :Confused: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Lombardia -> Milano -> Cesano Maderno

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mio dio che schifo che fa ora frappr  
> 
> Ho impiegato 10 minuti buoni per capire se c'ero o no  

 

io ho smoccolato a lungo, e mi sono arreso nell'inserire l'icona.

allora ci provo con il metodo  Lucapost.

----------

